# Air Compressor and Hydralyic pump DC motor.



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

How about pump motors from forklift trucks?
A forklift repair shop may have new and used examples.

My local motor repair shop make their own PM motors for running forklift hydraulic pumps.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks completely spaced on fork lifts.
have someone I know that used to service them so will inquire about local sources.


----------

